# Squirrel problem and gun questions



## Kamina

I haven't ever so much as picked up a gun before, so please bear with me.

I live in Texas and have had a problem with squirrels, presumably your average gray squirrel. They made themselves home in our attic this past winter, waking us with their incessant chewing and scratching, they've knocked over my flower pot, knocked over and chewed on my humming bird feeder. I would call a professional to have them trapped, but we haven't the extra money for such things (and I have doubts on the reliability of some "professionals" here). So I want to take this into my own hands.

I haven't ever held or shot a gun before in my life and so I really have no clue what to do. From what I have read here it seems like an air gun or some such would be the proper route? I would like to get something that isn't expensive as it will just be used for squirrels and only for the 3 that terrorize my back yard. I don't want a real gun, would it be possible to use a BB gun or air gun or something like that? Do such guns have a powerful knockback? Are they loud as to disturb the neighbors?

I'm tired of feeling powerless while these squirrels destroy all the hard work that my husband and I have gone through. My husband is a gentle soul so I don't know how I'll really coax him into buying one for me, though I did joke about it the other day and he hesitantly said he would have to see how much such a gun would cost.


----------



## diggity

Go to Wallmart, or Gander Mountain if they are close by. Get an average ho hum air rifle or bb gun. You don't need that much power if you are going to shoot them in your attack. If you are planning on killing them on the outside of the house a shot with in 10 20 yards will still be deadly with a low powered 400 fps gun.

Remember you don't want to go through the wood in your home, but you want to kill the animal. Once they are gone, go back and block all of the holes they made to get in with new wood or something. Next spring when they return do the same thing.

Good luck.

Also, shoot the gun for an hour to three hours before you get the confidence to shoot at a squirrel. Take em out in the head, the body is a tempting shot, but you don't want them dying off in a small crack corner in your home. Use the bottom of soda cans as a target, as you get better use something small, beer bottle caps are great as well. Go with the head shot trust me, a gut shot squirrel will not die right away and will get away.


----------



## Kamina

Thank you for your reply. I do recall Walmart having a gun of some sort with a man in full hunting gear pointing his gun at a stock image squirrel. I thought it funny at the time, but now - not so much.

We have found the area we believe they were using and plan to seal it up. Thankfully, they aren't using it now as it is far too hot to live in our attic this time of year.

When and if I do hunt the squirrels, is it acceptable to leave the body? We have scores of stray cats in this neighborhood and they like to eat such things. I had one incident the other day where I threw a rock to scare the squirrel away only to accidentally hit it, in shock I went inside and a minute or two later when I went to look back out to see if the squirrel was okay I saw a cat come along and finish the job and then proceed to eat it. I figure, it would be easier to let nature take it's course then to have to have to look at the dead little body myself.


----------



## duckmander

Or just go to your local feed store / tractor supply store and buy one package of the rat bars rat poison. put the whole package in the attic and in a few days. no more problem.

good luck with that. the above is what I just did. As I had the same problem.


----------



## blowgunner62

I would suggest getting a Daisy 880 from Walmart. It has pleanty of power to kill a squirrel with a headshot and will only cost you about $60 or so. Don't get anything with less power, as the pellet will just bounce off. I have shot mice with a lower powered gun and they just run away practically uninjured.


----------



## alleyyooper

Go to Wal Mart and buy DeCon for rats, It will do the job very well. I had problems getting into the cabin at deer camp the DeCon killed off the ones already there and we put out some before leaving every time we visit.
My mom went into a nurseing home in Oct 2009 no one really visited her house during that time other than to clean the fridge out and other parisable food idems. a squirrel got in there and made a mess. I sat out the DeCon and a week latter we had n0o squirrels except dead squirrels.

 Al


----------



## Bore.224

Or you could go to a local hardware store and pick up a Have a heart trap! the trap is a cage with a floor plate that drops a door when stepped on. use peanut butter as bait and when you catch them you can realese them in the woods. I have caught many grey squirrel in this manner for fun so I know it works give it a shot.


----------



## alleyyooper

Yes trap and release them into the woods to run right back into your house so you can trap them again maybe.
Check the wild life regulations in your state. If you are caught transpporting a live animal or releaseing one on state land here in Michigan the fine is $200.00 the first time. the second time is $500.00 and about 25 hours coummity service.

DeCon is cheaper than a trap, a gun and ammo for a gun. No chance of a fine for transporting a live wild animal either.

 Al


----------



## Shuvel

A different approach.
Squirrels are deathly afraid of snakes. you can pick up rubber snakes (get realistic looking ones) at wally world. You need to find where they enter the attic and put the snakes where the squirrel can see them as he enters. He or she won''t enter.

Put them in a menacing position. I had picked up a couple of rubber rattlesnakes, coiled them up and they did the job. I personally would rather shoot them, as they are tasty.


----------



## elaine

You should try squirrel repellent instead of a gun, this is how i got rid of the squirrels in my backyard. It doesn't kill them, it just keeps them away, they don't like the smell of it so they will keep the distance.


----------



## steaveford

Thanks for give to the reply of Squirrel problem and gun questions. We have the range of that have plan to seal them displayed. Fortunately, they are not in use, as it is now too hot to live in our attic this time of this year.When I want to chase the squirrel then it is acceptable to leave the body.


----------



## Stant

I don't understand people who shoot animals, squirrels in particular. It's just.. selfish..


----------



## alleyyooper

What is selfish about eatting tastey meat or getting rid of a pest that is destroying your property.

trolls should find a place of their own and let real humans enjoy theres.

 Al


----------

